# Marion, VA-Young Female Golden in Shelter



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's unfortunate that this shelter will only let people residing in the adjacent counties to adopt......


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

She looks so scared, breaks my heart. Hopefully there is someone who can get this girl and keep or rehome to the RIGHT family. No dog deserves to look so scared.

I too wish this shelter was not so tight about where you live to adopt. Many shelters are working together to open wide fields for people to see and adopt. Keeping my fingers crossed she quickly finds a home. So very sad.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It's unfortunate that this shelter will only let people residing in the adjacent counties to adopt......


I agree. I hope someone local or a rescue can help her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen,

Are you contacting GR Rescues for this girl? IF so, Triad GR is a little bit under two hours from this shelter, they look like they might be the closest group. They have a few mixes in Rescue right now, not sure if they would be able to take another one in or not, but I feel it would be worth a try to contact them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great News!!*

Carolina Mom

Yes, I emd. GRREAT and SEVA GRREAT.
Mary C. just replied to my email.
She called the shelter to offer help adn was told this girl is being adopted!
There was also a male there called Yoshi on April 18, and he got adopted, too!
SO HAPPY for them both!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Carolina Mom
> 
> Yes, I emd. GRREAT and SEVA GRREAT.
> Mary C. just replied to my email.
> ...


Oh thank goodness!! Thanks for sharing the update!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I wish that people from farther away could adopt!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Valerie*

Valerie

Many times people from farther away can adopt.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Valerie
> 
> Many times people from farther away can adopt.


This shelter stipulated only residents of certain counties for some reason..... I've seen that on several Shelter sites in VA. 

Thanks for the great update Karen, great news for her and Yoshi.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

SANDY

I am so happy for Katie and for Yoshi! and Mary C. of GRREAT is a wonderful person!!


----------

